# My new puppy



## oVer.do$e (Nov 12, 2006)

What kind of dog is he? Most people think Boxer/German Shepard/?

Il get some better pics up tomarow.

edit*

new pics at bottom


----------



## Dulce (Oct 2, 2006)

For sure Shepherd, no Boxer...maybe some Pit!


----------



## Dog-Gone-Crazy (Oct 30, 2006)

Definatly got some shepard in him. He's so adorable.


----------



## mistee06 (Oct 28, 2006)

he could be a billion different things!! the only thing that matters is hit cuteness factor!! LOL!! congrats on the new little guy!!


----------



## Onlinek9 (Nov 12, 2006)

Ummm...the "I'm so cute I'm going to get whatever I want with one forehead wrinkle" cute?  congrats!


----------



## oVer.do$e (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks yall. The reason I was thinking boxer was because of the mouth but idk. Will his hair get long you think?


----------



## oVer.do$e (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## blackgavotte (Sep 28, 2006)

Nope, he is never going to be a long haired dog. Such a cutie though, I hope you wanted a smooth haired dog. I want another puppy !


----------



## myrna (Oct 29, 2006)

sure looks like a boxer!!! Make a vet appointment and of course the vet will tell you what he is. I absolutlely think that this dog is gorgeous. 

Please don't forget to neuter later. Good luck and give this dog a big kiss!!!


----------



## oVer.do$e (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks.

blackgavotte: Yes I was praying he would be short haired..lol.

myrna: Yeah, Im trying to bring him asap.

And I have a question about the nuetering.

What all does it do to the dog? I heard it messes dogs bodys up by re-aranging thier hormones or somthing like that, not necessarily in a 'bad' way but for example: It might make him heavyer and lazier (sp?)..from what im told. Could you clear that up for me?

Thanks.


----------



## carriedenaee (Nov 14, 2006)

*neutering*



oVer.do$e said:


> Thanks.
> 
> blackgavotte: Yes I was praying he would be short haired..lol.
> 
> ...




i had a female spyed and she did gain weight despite the diet we had to put her on and she no longer playe dwith me...she was only three...the vet said that spaying her could contribute to those factors...it doesnt do it to all dogs but it does affect some..however you will kill out agressin and territorial marking alot of time ( and of course unwanted puppies for someone with a female!) there are upsides but there are also downsides. i have said before my family has had 2 german shepheards and we never neutered them ...one lived to be 15 and the other 16 ...it can prevent cancer but just cause you cont do it doesnt mean your dog will get cancer...sometimes poorcare and genetics cause cancer too....lovely puppy..makes me want another!! and the face does look like boxer!


----------



## workingdog (Oct 19, 2006)

id like to know what were the GSD's fed to live that long? That is a long life for a shepherd.


----------



## oVer.do$e (Nov 12, 2006)

Took him to the vet today...The dominant breeds are shepherd and boxer


----------



## oVer.do$e (Nov 12, 2006)

carriedenaee said:


> i had a female spyed and she did gain weight despite the diet we had to put her on and she no longer playe dwith me...she was only three...the vet said that spaying her could contribute to those factors...it doesnt do it to all dogs but it does affect some..however you will kill out agressin and territorial marking alot of time ( and of course unwanted puppies for someone with a female!) there are upsides but there are also downsides. i have said before my family has had 2 german shepheards and we never neutered them ...one lived to be 15 and the other 16 ...it can prevent cancer but just cause you cont do it doesnt mean your dog will get cancer...sometimes poorcare and genetics cause cancer too....lovely puppy..makes me want another!! and the face does look like boxer!


thanks for the info


----------



## Husky (Nov 14, 2006)

Wow, he's beautiful.


----------



## oVer.do$e (Nov 12, 2006)

Husky said:


> Wow, he's beautiful.


thank you


----------



## atldoglover (Nov 8, 2006)

Cutie Pie!


----------



## myrna (Oct 29, 2006)

neutering protects your dog from getting prostate cancer, growths, running away when he smells a female in heat, calming, takes any aggressiveness away and he will not hump people. Females that are not spayed usually get breast cancer and die. You must talk to your vet about the issues you have. Believe me neutering and spaying is the best for your pets. Also, take a walk through one of the animal shelters and you will see puppies and kittens that were dumped because people that are ignorant don't spay and neuter.


----------



## Megan (Nov 15, 2006)

Aww, he is so sweet... I love the lying down pic!


----------



## oVer.do$e (Nov 12, 2006)

Megan said:


> Aww, he is so sweet... I love the lying down pic!


he reallly is. he learned how to sit in 2 days


----------



## Momof2Pups (Nov 17, 2006)

What a cutie! He's adorable!


----------



## Beagle Lover (Nov 22, 2006)

thats a really cute dog


----------



## dixie (Nov 23, 2006)

do you have a name for him


----------



## oVer.do$e (Nov 12, 2006)

dixie said:


> do you have a name for him


Yeah, Kato


----------



## Buddy (Nov 22, 2006)

lol well ur dog is cute and i think that name is awsome


----------



## ilovemychihuahua (Oct 8, 2006)

*Yeah!!!*



Buddy said:


> lol well ur dog is cute and i think that name is awsome


that name does sound .HI Buddy!!!


----------



## oVer.do$e (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks yall. Took some pictures of him over Thanksgiving break, we stayed at a ranch.


----------



## oVer.do$e (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## oVer.do$e (Nov 12, 2006)

Sorry for all the pics...lol...I can't help it.


----------



## ilovemychihuahua (Oct 8, 2006)

Haha,he's adorable.

_Animals Are Not Ours To Wear_
www.furisdead.com


----------



## susie07502 (Nov 25, 2006)

CUTE DOG! how old is he???


----------



## Minks (Nov 27, 2006)

Kato is such a cutie. I especially like his tail.


----------



## pupskersandhutch (Nov 20, 2006)

goodness you better give that puppy lots and lots of kisses and hugs!!!


----------



## oVer.do$e (Nov 12, 2006)

he's 10 weeks old


----------



## pinkkbugg (Nov 27, 2006)

*your dog*

your puppy is so cute


----------



## Texas_Flower (Nov 29, 2006)

That is one CUTE pup. How old is he?


----------



## oVer.do$e (Nov 12, 2006)

about 10 weeks


----------



## oVer.do$e (Nov 12, 2006)

what do you think his body type will be like? some vets say hes mixed with mastiff chow rotty. some say hes not boxer. but 1 thing for sure is hes got shepherd in him


----------



## Trixy (Nov 30, 2006)

*What a beauty xx*


----------



## pinkkbugg (Nov 27, 2006)

i think he/she is so cute


----------



## atldoglover (Nov 8, 2006)

So Cute! Congrats on your new puppy


----------



## Oggyflute (Dec 8, 2006)

What a cute pup. Theres nothing better than puppy breath.


----------



## Golden Retriver Lover (Dec 23, 2006)

*Cute pup!!*

I love your pup!hes so cute!He has big paws too!How old is he now?And what does he like to do,chew and whatdoes he eat?Lots of things to awnser!


----------



## Moira (Dec 12, 2006)

This is probably a long shot since he doesn't have any indication of a ridge...but he could be part Rhodesian Ridgeback, because my Rhodesians looked just like that when they were pups.


----------

